# مريم وبرائتها من الزنا



## ماهر الشريف (27 يناير 2010)

*اريد اعرف وان تثبتو لى من عندكم ان السيدة مريم بريئة من الزن*ا


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2010)

ماهر الشريف قال:


> *اريد اعرف وان تثبتو لى من عندكم ان السيدة مريم بريئة من الزن*ا



اين الإتهام الذى وجه لها انها زنت اساسا حتى اثبت لك انها بريئة ! ؟؟

طبعا الكلام من الكتاب المقدس !


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (27 يناير 2010)

اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا.لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس. مت 1: 18


ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا: «يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس.  مت 1: 20


فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.  لو 1: 35

اذا كان هو ذلك ما تريده تفضل

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## ماهر الشريف (27 يناير 2010)

اليس اهلها اى قومها (السيدة مريم) اتهموها بالزنا


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2010)

الرد فوق قدمه آفا كيرلس...

برجاء الرد عليه: إما القبول به أو ابداء مواضع اعتراضك..

شكراً


----------



## ماهر الشريف (27 يناير 2010)

ان اهلها اتهموها بالزناعندما ذهبت الى قومها تحملة (طفلها) قالوا يامريم لقد شيئا فريا
وانكرو عليها الطفل 
اريد معرفة هذة الوقعة من كتابكم

*الى الله المشتكى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2010)

ماهر الشريف قال:


> ان اهلها اتهموها بالزناعندما ذهبت الى قومها تحملة (طفلها) قالوا يامريم لقد شيئا فريا
> وانكرو عليها الطفل
> اريد معرفة هذة الوقعة من كتابكم
> 
> *الى الله المشتكى*


*

يابنى انت هنا فى منتدى مسيحى

لو عندك دليل على كلامك قدمه من الكتاب المقدس 
ما عندكش يبقى اسأل اللى قال لك كدة !

ممنوع الإسلاميات !

هانقولها كام مرة ؟*


----------



## القعقاع بن عمرو (27 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> اين الإتهام الذى وجه لها انها زنت اساسا حتى اثبت لك انها بريئة ! ؟؟
> 
> طبعا الكلام من الكتاب المقدس !




*إنجيل يوحنا 8: 41
أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِنًا. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ». *​
*أين برائتها يا عزيزي مولكا ؟؟*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (27 يناير 2010)

ماهر الشريف قال:


> ان اهلها اتهموها بالزناعندما ذهبت الى قومها تحملة (طفلها) قالوا يامريم لقد شيئا فريا
> وانكرو عليها الطفل
> اريد معرفة هذة الوقعة من كتابكم
> 
> *الى الله المشتكى*



*يا زميل اتهام مريم بالزنا هذا في قرانك انت وليس في كتابنا ..

واتهام مريم بالزنا انتشرت بعد المسيح وانتشار المسيحية من اعداء المسيح والمسيحية ورسولك نقل هذه الاكاذيب عنهم ووضعها بقرانك على انها حقيقة .*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (27 يناير 2010)

القعقاع بن عمرو قال:


> *إنجيل يوحنا 8: 41
> أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِنًا. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ». *​
> *أين برائتها يا عزيزي مولكا ؟؟*



*كالعاده اقتطاع الايات من سوابقها ولواحقها لغاية خسيسة !

37 أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ.
38 أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ».
39 أَجَابُوا وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ!
40 وَلكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي، وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللهِ. هذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ.
41 أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِنًا. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ».
42 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«لَوْ كَانَ اللهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي، لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي.
43 لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كَلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي. 

فاين اتهام المسيح بالزنا يا مسلم بعد ان وضعنا السياق الذي بترته لغاية دنيئة في نفسك ؟!

اقرأ كلام اليهود يا مسلم :

مت 13: 55	أليس هذا ابن النجار.أليست امه تدعى مريم واخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا.
مر 6: 3	أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم واخو يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان.أوليست اخواته ههنا عندنا.فكانوا يعثرون به.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2010)

القعقاع بن عمرو قال:


> *إنجيل يوحنا 8: 41
> أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِنًا. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ». *​
> 
> *أين برائتها يا عزيزي مولكا ؟؟*




*اكرر 
اين اتهم اليهود السيدة العذراء بالزنى ؟
من كتابنا المقدس !
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2010)

افهم النص في السياق احسن

و حكايه ان قوم مريم اتهموها بالزنا و يسوع اتكلم في طفولته دي خرافه

الملاك جاء بشر مريم بالحمل

يوسف النجار خطيبها فوجئ بيها حامل

كان زعلان و مش عايز يسيبها لانه راجل بار

جاله صوت بيقوله اطمن ولا تترك مريم لان ما حبل بها هوا من الروح القدس

و طبيعي محدش غير يوسف النجار و امها كان عارف فمحدش اتهمها بالزنا اصلالالالالالالا وقتها خالص لا كان عادي الموضوع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2010)

القعقاع بن عمرو قال:


> *أكرر
> 
> إنجيل يوحنا 8: 41
> أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِنًا. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ». *



*للمرة الأخيرة أكرر*

*
اين اتهم اليهود السيدة العذراء بالزنى ؟
من كتابنا المقدس !​*

*السؤال بشكل مبسط

اين الإتهام ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2010)

*لكى يرى الكل*

*39- اجابوا و قالوا له ابونا هو ابراهيم قال لهم يسوع >> لو كنتم اولاد ابراهيم لكنتم تعملون اعمال ابراهيم.
 40- و لكنكم الان تطلبون ان تقتلوني و انا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم.
 41- انتم تعملون اعمال ابيكم فقالوا له >> اننا لم نولد من زنا لنا اب واحد و هو الله.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2010)

*و الى ان يأتى المعترض
نضع رأى اليهود فى المسيح

و لما ابتدا يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي 
(لو  3 :  23)

و كان الجميع يشهدون له و يتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه و يقولون اليس هذا ابن يوسف 
(لو  4 :  22)

فيلبس وجد نثنائيل و قال له وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس و الانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة 
(يو  1 :  45)

و قالوا اليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه و امه فكيف يقول هذا اني نزلت من السماء 
(يو  6 :  42)

اليس هذا ابن النجار اليست امه تدعى مريم و اخوته يعقوب و يوسي و سمعان و يهوذا 
(مت  13 :  55)

اليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم و اخو يعقوب و يوسي و يهوذا و سمعان اوليست اخواته ههنا عندنا فكانوا يعثرون به 
(مر  6 :  3)* 

​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 يناير 2010)

ماهر الشريف قال:


> اليس اهلها اى قومها (السيدة مريم) اتهموها بالزنا



أخي العزيز، سلام لك.

اولا هل تعلم حد الزنى في شريعة اليهود؟ اذا كان اليهود قد اتهموها بالزنى -حاشا لها- حقيقة فلماذا لم يقيموا عليها حد الزنى وهو الرجم؟ لي عنق الايات والفهم الخاطيء لها لا يجوز، لأنك لن تستطيع الآن اثبات شيء لم يثبته اليهود أنفسهم في القرن الميلادي الأول !!


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 يناير 2010)

الى الاخوة المسلمين :

عقوبة الزنا في شريعة موسى هي الموت رجما .

اذا المقياس هو كيفية موت مريم العذراء . 

هل قتلوا اليهود مريم العذراء رجما ؟؟؟

ام عاشت حتى بعد موت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته وصعوده ؟؟

ارجو الاجابة بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2010)

القديسة مريم العذراء لم يتهمها أحد بالزنى، هذه الأكاذيب ينقلها المسلم من عقيدته.
فكيفك نرد على أكاذيب في عقيدتك و ليست جزئاً من عقيدتنا او كتابنا المقدس؟

نُعطي الأخ السائل فرصة آخيرة لطرح سؤاله من نصوص الكتاب المقدس


----------



## epsalmos (27 يناير 2010)

*ههههههه

الاتهام لليهود انفسهم !!!!!!!!!!!

لما المسيح قالهم انتم لا تملون اعمال ابيكم !!!!

اقرى التفاسير ياعم الحاج الاول الله يخليك ... يمكن تفهم​*


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2010)

أعتقد السائل يقصد لما قالوا له:

"أنظر أنت! لسنا أولاد زنا"

لكن بصراحة مش لاقي الشاهد و أتمنى لو حد عرف الآية اللي أقصدها يقول و يشرحها لنا


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> أعتقد السائل يقصد لما قالوا له:
> 
> "أنظر أنت! لسنا أولاد زنا"
> 
> لكن بصراحة مش لاقي الشاهد و أتمنى لو حد عرف الآية اللي أقصدها يقول و يشرحها لنا


 

الرد بالفعل تم وضعه هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1836214&postcount=14

الان نحن ننتظر رد الاخ المسلم ، اذا كان هناك اتهام للقديسة مريم العذراء بالزنى ، فلا بد وانهم قد رجموها بحسب شريعة الناموس ، وحيث ان العذراء عاشت حتى بعد موت وقيامة وصعود الرب يسوع المسيح ، فهذا اكبر دليل على ان المسلم يقرأ علينا ماجاء بالقرآن وليس ماجاء بالكتاب المقدس .

السيدة مريم العذراء كانت مخطوبة ليوسف النجار ، وقت جاءتها البشارة من الملاك ، وبالتالي فالوحيد الذي له الحق في الحكم بموضوع الزنى هو يوسف خطيبها ، ولكن الملاك ظهر له واخبره حقيقة الحمل انه بالروح القدس لتحقيق النبؤات بالانبياء .

(18 أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
19 فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارّاً وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرّاً. 
20 وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 
22 وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 
23 «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). 
24 فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ. 
25 وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ.)
(متى 1: 18- 25)



*اذا ، اين اتهام اليهود لها بالزنى ، حتى يطالبنا باثبات البراءة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> أعتقد السائل يقصد لما قالوا له:
> 
> "أنظر أنت! لسنا أولاد زنا"
> 
> لكن بصراحة مش لاقي الشاهد و أتمنى لو حد عرف الآية اللي أقصدها يقول و يشرحها لنا


 
يوحنا 8 : 41
[Q-BIBLE] 
أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ».
[/Q-BIBLE]

كلام اليهود يقصدون به إنهم ليسوا من الأمم لانهم لم يعبدوا الأوثان (الزنى الروحي) و لهم اب واحد بالوراثة، اي من نسل ابراهيم.

الأخ المسلم يقتطف جزء صغير جداً من تفسير القمص تادري يعقوب.
سأطرح التفسير بالكامل و أُعين على الكلمات التي تدحض هذا الإفتراء الكاذب:


"أنتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم. فقالوا له إننا لم نولد من زنا، لنا أب وأحد وهو اللَّه". (41) ​ 
كشف السيد المسيح لهم عن حقيقة مخفية عنهم وهي أنهم بأعمالهم هذه يحملون البنوة لإبليس القتَّال منذ البدء الذي لم يثبت في الحق (٤٤).
ربما قصد اليهود بذلك أنهم ليسوا من نسل إسماعيل ابن الجارية، إنما من نسل اسحق ابن سارة الحرة. كما أنهم ليسوا من نسل موآب أو أدوم الذين وًلدوا خلال علاقة أثيمة بين نوح وبنتيه.
v لا يقف الأمر عند العود والحجارة بل اختار الإنسان حتى الشيطان مهلك النفوس ليكون أبًا له. لهذا إنتهرهم الرب قائلاً: "*أنتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم*" أي الشيطان، أب البشر بالخداع لا بالطبيعة. فكما صار بولس بتعليمه الصالح أبًا للكورنثيون، هكذا دُعي الشيطان أبًا للذين وافقوه بإرادتهم (مز 18:50). 
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي*
v إذ نخطئ ففي هذا نحن لم ننتزع بعد مولدنا من إبليس، حتى وإن كنا نظن أننا نؤمن بيسوع. لهذا يقول يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا: "*أنتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم*". كلمة "*أب*" تعني إبليس كما جاء في العبارة: "أنتم من أب هو إبليس" (٤٤). 
v هذه الكلمات توضح تمامًا أن الشخص ليس ابنا لإبليس كثمرة للخلقة، ولا يُقال عن أي إنسان أنه ابن الله لأنه خُلق هكذا. 
كما هو واضح أيضًا أن الذي كان قبلاً يُدعى ابنًا لإبليس يمكنه أن يصير ابن الله. أعلن أيضًا (الإنجيلي) متى ذلك عندما سجل قول المخلص هكذا: "سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك، وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم، لكي *تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات*" (مت ٥: ٤٣-٤٥).
v إن كان كل من يثبت فيه لا يخطئ، فإن من يخطئ لا يثبت في الابن. وإن كان كل من يخطئ لا يراه، فإن من يراه لا يخطئ.
v المولود من الله لا يخطئ. لكن بالحقيقة لم يُكتب أن المولود من إبليس لا يصنع البرّ، وإنما من يصنع الشر هو من إبليس.
v يقول البعض أن بعض الكائنات المخلوقة هي من الله وهي ليست قط مولودة من الله. هذه الكائنات حتمًا أقل رتبة في المسكونة من الذين يُقال عنهم انهم مولودون من الله.
v المولود من الله لا يخطئ لأن بذرة الله تثبت فيه، من خلال قوة هذه البذرة الموجودة فيه تظهر فيه سمة عدم إمكانية أن يخطئ. وقد قيل في نهاية كلمات الرسالة: "كل من وُلد من الله لا يخطئ، بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه" (١ يو ٥: ١٨). 
v إن كان أبناء إبراهيم يعملون أعمال إبراهيم، وأول هذه الأعمال هي أن يذهب من أرضه وعشيرته ومن بيت أبيه ويرحل إلى الأرض التي يريه الله إياها، لهذا فإن سبب توبيخ من وُجهت إليهم هذه الكلمة بأنهم ليسوا أبناء إبراهيم، إذ لم يخرجوا من بيت أبيهم، فلا يزالوا ينتمون إلى الأب الشرير ويعملون أعمال ذاك الأب. 
v *إذ قال المخلص أن الله هو أبوه (يو ٥: ١٨) ولم يعرف رجلاً بأنه أباه،* فلذلك قالوا: "*إننا لم نولد من زنا*" لمقاومته، مضيفين: "*لنا أب واحد وهو الله*" (٤١). وكأنهم يقولون له: *"إننا نحن الذين لنا أب واحد وهو الله وليس أنت يا من تدعي أنك وُلدت من بتول، فأنت وُلدت من زنا.*
*إنك تفتخر أنك وُلدت من عذراء بقولك أن لك الله وحده هو أبوك*. نحن الذين نعرف الله كأب لنا لا ننكر أنه لنا أب بشري".
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
v *إذ أدرك اليهود أنه لا يتحدث عن نسبهم الجسدي لإبراهيم بل عن سلوكهم، وهم يعلمون أن السلوك الشرير هو انحراف عن الله، وبالتالي يسقطون في الزنا الروحي، لهذا تركوا الحديث عن نسبهم لإبراهيم لأنهم فشلوا في الاقتداء به، وقالوا له*: "*إننا لم نولد من زنا. لنا أب واحد وهو الله*" (٤١).
v أنتم تدعون الله أبًا، لتعرفوني إذن على الأقل كأخٍ لكم. وفي نفس الوقت أعطاهم حافزًا لقلوب الأذكياء بذكر ما اعتاد أن يقول: "لم آتِ من نفسي، هو أرسلني. أنا خرجت وأتيت من الله"... لقد جاء من عنده بكونه الله المساوي له، الابن الوحيد، كلمة الآب، جاء إلينا، لأن الكلمة صار جسدًا لكي يحل بيننا. مجيئه يشير إلى ناسوته، الذي هو سكناه، و إلى لاهوته. إنه بلاهوته ذاك الذي بناسوته يجعلنا نتقدم. لو لم يصر هكذا لكي ما نتقدم ما كنا قط نقتنيه ذاك الذي يبقى إلى الأبد.
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john8.htm​ 

أولاً: الأخ المسلم إقتطف جزء صغير من التفسير بأكمله، فبقية التفسير توضح إن الكلام هنا عن نسلهم و عن عدم كونهم أبناء روحيين حقيقين لله الاب.​ 
ثانياً: القمص تادرس يشرح معنى كلامهم بتشبيه فقال كأنهم​ 
ثالثاً: هذه المجموعة من اليهود لم يعرفوا والدته، بل حاججوه بدعوته إن الله أبيه و ليس له أب بشري، فالتهمة هنا ليست موجهة لمريم بصورة مباشرة لانهم لا يعرفوا أصلاً من هي​ 
رابعاً: الكلام واضح و لا يوجد فيه ما يتهم العذراء مريم بأنها زانية, و الا كان المسيح ردهم في جوابه، لكنه وضح إنهم أبناء أبليس​ 
خامساً: معنى كلامهم إنهم لم يزنوا الزنى الروحي، اي لم يعبدوا الأوثان و بالتالي هم أولاد الله روحياً، لكن المسيح وضح إنهم أولاد أبليس. فلا يوجد أي نص ينسب الزنى للعذراء مريم، فلم يقل أحد للمسيح إنه إبن زنى و لم يقل أحد إن العذراء زانية، هذه التخاريف الإسلامية مصدرها التعاليم الإسلامية الخاطئة فقط!​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2010)

شكراً ماي روك


----------



## الزائر (1 يونيو 2011)

> كما أنهم ليسوا من نسل موآب أو أدوم الذين وًلدوا خلال علاقة أثيمة بين نوح وبنتيه.


هذه العبارة تخالف المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس  
العلاقة الاثيمة كانت بين لوط و ابنتيه  و ليس  نوح  و ابنتيه !!!!


----------

